# Puppy Party



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

View attachment 44087


View attachment 44088


View attachment 44089


View attachment 44090


View attachment 44091


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs
Lovely pics , looks like everyone had fun


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely pictures.
Looks like everyone was having fun.:thumbup:
Great to see so many Dobies playing


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

oh my gosh! those Dobies are adorable....and having such fun! my friend Tania (Pleasantpupz) will go nuts when she seems them! her own Dobie is just toooooooooo sweet! 







:thumbup:


----------

